# Vehicule Tires left on wood floor leaves bad marks...help



## helpmewoodfloor (Dec 1, 2012)

Ok look, i'm having a bad day ....
I have left on the floor some winter tires. Now need to change them on the car and i see bad marks on the floor.
It's like the contour of the tire left a print mark on the floor....

I have tried all kind of stuff... magic eraser, lighter oil, degreaser of all sort .... now, the only option i have left was to sand the damn thing out...
Obviously i just cant sand the wood floor because it leave bad marks on it ... 

What are my options.. PLEASE I NEED DESPERATE HELP...

Here's some pictures

P.S. The mark seems really encrusted in the floor...inside of it... The only method i was able to remove some was to sand the floor with 80 sand paper....


----------



## nealtw (Dec 3, 2012)

This might be usefull.
http://www.howtocleanstuff.net/how-to-remove-bicycle-tire-marks-from-hardwood-flooring/


----------



## brigo (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi, I have the same problem. Did anybody find a solution?


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 12, 2016)

Did you read the link? Did you you try it? If no one reports results, we'll never know for sure.


----------



## brigo (Apr 12, 2016)

I tried everything from the links, it doesn't work


----------



## Snoonyb (Apr 12, 2016)

Is there a solvent for the spray-on tire finish enhancer

Standing them on their tred, takes up less space and a bath towel protects the floor.


----------



## JoeD (Apr 12, 2016)

The finish is stained from the chemicals in the rubber. Sanding is probably the only option.


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 12, 2016)

Snoonyb said:


> Is there a solvent for the spray-on tire finish enhancer
> 
> Standing them on their tred, takes up less space and a bath towel protects the floor.


A towel would work laying down too. Just for the record, you are not supposed to store tires standing up on the tread. It puts the tires out-of-round.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 12, 2016)

slownsteady said:


> A towel would work laying down too. Just for the record, you are not supposed to store tires standing up on the tread. It puts the tires out-of-round.



Careful who's BS you believe, these guys make it up just to hear themselves talk.


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 12, 2016)

Are you pointing at me or cautioning me? I heard this info from two diff tire shops and two different guys


----------



## nealtw (Apr 12, 2016)

slownsteady said:


> Are you pointing at me or cautioning me? I heard this info from two diff tire shops and two different guys



Then go ask two guys that invested in tire racks and see what they say.:


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 12, 2016)

A tire rack is not a floor, but now I have reason to doubt. Should this be a new topic, since it's not related to the cleaning question?


----------



## nealtw (Apr 12, 2016)

The marks on the floor are the oils separating out of the rubber. Or that is what they say it is. So the questions I have for tire experts, (who are never rubber engineers). 
So oil works it's way out of the rubber?
Does the oil work it's way out all around?
Or does gravity make it all travel toward the floor?
So if oils is working it's way to the floor would that not make the tire track to one side when I use it.
If the oil is moving around in the tire and I have a flat spot, with heat and rotation will it not work it's way back to where it was.
How many tires can I stack with out worrying about the bottom one cracking in the middle of the tread?

I don't have any of these answers but I would sure enjoy asking the questions to someone pretending they know what they are talking about


----------



## goose25 (Apr 13, 2016)

In the slim chance the poster might answer. 

Why did you store tires on a hardwood floor? I'm just curious


----------



## nealtw (Apr 13, 2016)

goose25 said:


> In the slim chance the poster might answer.
> 
> Why did you store tires on a hardwood floor? I'm just curious



Coffee table


----------



## Chris (Apr 14, 2016)

My grandfather worked for Firestone making then designing tires for years. I can ask him but his knowledge will probably date back to the 60's.....


----------



## Snoonyb (Apr 14, 2016)

Did they or you ask about the affect of inflation or inflation with a product other than compressed air?


----------



## goose25 (Apr 15, 2016)

nealtw said:


> Coffee table


Ahhh gotcha, makes sense. Thank you for settling my curiosity


----------

